# What's the longest relationship that you ended?



## Joey2k (Oct 3, 2014)

What is the longest relationship you have been in that you ultimately decided to leave (how long together)? 

Why did you decide to end it? 

How long after you realized it wasn't working did you remain in the relationship? 

How did you bring it up to your partner, and how much of an explanation/discussion did you provide?

Did they agree with your reasons or did they try to fight it?


----------



## devotion (Oct 8, 2012)

I'll answer like my ex-wife since she's the one who ended it with me:
- 18 year relationship
- Dead relationship after 14 years or so
- Felt there was no spark or connection. Tried for a couple more years then went 'walk away wife' (google it - she agreed that was what happened) 
- Last two years she was planning her exit. One day after getting very drunk she asked for divorce. 
- Husband (ie me) tried to fight but her mind was already set and accepted divorce about two months later

In the end she was right. The only thing she did wrong was have an EA during the last year or so, when she should have just ended it.


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

15.5 years

She wanted to stay married but do our own thing

Around 4 years

If you do not wish to fight for the M, then I am dropping the D papers on you

At first yes, as the D final neared she had second thoughts. By then...I didn't


----------

